# Stargazer Gross Vehicle Weight



## joeirish

Hi

Can anybody tell me the Gross Vehicle Weight (i.e. the weight unladen) of 2005 and 2007 Stargazers (the two I am going to see next week). 

From what I read in a review, I think the 2007 van had some upgrades on the 2005 one and may be a little heavier, but I might be wrong on that. It will determine the import duty payable in Ireland if I buy a Stargazer in the UK. 

Thanks


----------



## tonka

joeirish said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody tell me the Gross Vehicle Weight (i.e. the weight unladen)


Try again... 
These are NOT the same... Do you want what was called the old Gross weight, ie max the whole the vehicle can weight, Now called MAM max authorised mass, plus a few other names..

OR the Unladen weight ie, running order before you load anything into it ?????

If it is the second one be very careful, remember that fiqures quoted as based on a standard new vehicle, If anyone has added anything, ie towbar, awning etc then it will add to the weight and give you less payload..

Found this listed..
Mass in running order 3020kg
Maximum permitted mass 3500kg
http://www.motorholme.co.uk/motorhomes/2na_model.htm


----------



## joeirish

tonka said:


> joeirish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can anybody tell me the Gross Vehicle Weight (i.e. the weight unladen)
> 
> 
> 
> Try again...
> These are NOT the same... Do you want what was called the old Gross weight, ie max the whole the vehicle can weight, Now called MAM max authorised mass, plus a few other names..
> 
> OR the Unladen weight ie, running order before you load anything into it ?????
> 
> If it is the second one be very careful, remember that fiqures quoted as based on a standard new vehicle, If anyone has added anything, ie towbar, awning etc then it will add to the weight and give you less payload..
> 
> Found this listed..
> Mass in running order 3020kg
> Maximum permitted mass 3500kg
> http://www.motorholme.co.uk/motorhomes/2na_model.htm
Click to expand...

Tonka

Sincere apologies for the confusion. Let me try again.

Any MH imported into Ireland will be weighed. This weight will be used to determine the import duty. So I suspect what I want is the unladen weight, not the total permissable weight but the total weight before anything is loaded.

Sorry I was not precise enough in my initial post.

Thanks

PS Not sure if the vehicle in your link is the correct one, the photo shows an end lounge, the layout shows an end kitchen. I would be doubtful of the accuracy of anything on a website that has this level of error. Hopefully somebody who actually owns one of these MH can help.

PPS If the unladen weight is less than 300kg then the import duty is 13.5% of the value of the MH. If it is more than 3000kg then the import duty is €50. So I need to ensure that the total unladen weight is more than 3000kg.


----------



## tonka

ahh... All explained now..
I guess most vans are going to be over your required 3000kg...

You could always put on a heavy towbar before delivery, fill all the tanks etc :lol:


----------



## ingram

I have Autocruise brochures for 2006 and 2007: sorry, no 2005.

2006 GVW 3400kg

'Mass In Running Order' 2829kg. This includes:-
"Full fuel. oil, coolant, tools, spare wheel and driver." It doesn't mention fresh water tank, but does say that 'essential habitation equipment' is not included.'

The 2007 brochure ( still pre-Swift buyout ) only gives the GVW as 3500kg with little other useful info. This is based on the 'new' X250 Boxer.

Is the '2007' model that you are considering, based on the old Peugeot Boxer, or the #new' X250, 2007 onwards Boxer?

Is it a pre, or post, Swift buyout? The pre-Swift 2007 Autocruises can be recognised by having the 'bumper' portion of the front valance painted black.

The ones that were finished off when Swift bought the company and subsequent builds, had the bumpers all white. This information is based on my own research and is given in good faith but I cannot absolutely 100% guarantee the accuracy.

hth

Harvey


----------



## joeirish

ingram said:


> I have Autocruise brochures for 2006 and 2007: sorry, no 2005.
> 
> 2006 GVW 3400kg
> 
> 'Mass In Running Order' 2829kg. This includes:-
> "Full fuel. oil, coolant, tools, spare wheel and driver." It doesn't mention fresh water tank, but does say that 'essential habitation equipment' is not included.'
> 
> The 2007 brochure ( still pre-Swift buyout ) only gives the GVW as 3500kg with little other useful info. This is based on the 'new' X250 Boxer.
> 
> Is the '2007' model that you are considering, based on the old Peugeot Boxer, or the #new' X250, 2007 onwards Boxer?
> 
> Is it a pre, or post, Swift buyout? The pre-Swift 2007 Autocruises can be recognised by having the 'bumper' portion of the front valance painted black.
> 
> The ones that were finished off when Swift bought the company and subsequent builds, had the bumpers all white. This information is based on my own research and is given in good faith but I cannot absolutely 100% guarantee the accuracy.
> 
> hth
> 
> Harvey


Hi

Thanks for the information. Hopefully somebody on the forum has a 2005 model so I can confirm the weight.

The 2007 model is based on a Fiat Ducato. Accordng to the seller it is just over the 3025kg and has a payload of 475kg (approx).

Thanks


----------



## joeirish

Well I'm still going round in circles on this one. I phoned Autocruise to be told that they are now part of the Swift group who do not hold any information on motorhomes built before they took over the company.

I now have two vans in mind, both Peugeot 2007 models (i.e. before Swift took over). But I just cannot find the MIRO for these. I have been told by one dealer that it is 2982kg and by another that it is 3025kg. 

Can anybody help, the consequences of getting this wrong would cost me around £4000!!

Thanks


----------



## ingram

Joe,

Can't really help any more but I have scrutinised in detail the 2007 ( pre-Swift ) brochure again and there is definitely no useful info in there.

*But* it is not the MIRO that is relevant if the Irish customs are going to weigh it because as previously mentioned, that includes various items of 'load' including a driver. The 'unladen weight' will be less so even if the MIRO is a tad over 3000 the unladen weight may be less.

Good luck with it.

Harvey


----------



## joeirish

ingram said:


> Joe,
> 
> Can't really help any more but I have scrutinised in detail the 2007 ( pre-Swift ) brochure again and there is definitely no useful info in there.
> 
> *But* it is not the MIRO that is relevant if the Irish customs are going to weigh it because as previously mentioned, that includes various items of 'load' including a driver. The 'unladen weight' will be less so even if the MIRO is a tad over 3000 the unladen weight may be less.
> 
> Good luck with it.
> 
> Harvey


Thanks Harvey. I really want to know so I can make the decision whether or not to buy this model van. I have also found another MIRO online since my earlier post, this time 3020kg!! If that is right then there would be no problem.

Joe


----------



## chrisda

Hi joe just checked in my service book for the mass vehicle weight in running order and it says 2655kg thats for an 04 stargazer ,hope this helps ,chrissy 
ps,the maximum permissable laden weight is 3300kg


----------



## joeirish

chrisda said:


> Hi joe just checked in my service book for the mass vehicle weight in running order and it says 2655kg thats for an 04 stargazer ,hope this helps ,chrissy
> ps,the maximum permissable laden weight is 3300kg


Thanks for the information. We are now thinking of getting an 04 Stargazer. What's your view as an owner? Also what size engine do you have (I have seen one advertised with a 2.2 but that doesn't seem right as these engines were not manufactured until 2006 as far as I can tell). 
Thanks

Joe


----------



## chrisda

Hi joe,we have the 2.2 engine and my hubby really likes it,we had the 2.5 autosleeper talisman but dave swears by the peugeot engine in the stargazer,as for the interia the stargazer is really roomy and the swing wall shower has plenty of elbow room ,as for the side beds they are simplicity to make on a night ,just pull out far enough to let the back cushions drop down and you have really roomy single beds,rewind for day time and you have two lovely loungers too.we are lucky too in that the previous owner had both gas heating and eberspasier heating in too,if you need to know any more joe just ask away and we will be pleased to help ,chrissy


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Joe
Be very careful on this issue. The 'Mass in running order' weight which is the one usually quoted by the manufacturers is not the same as the 'unladen weight' in the Irish regulations.
The MIRO as far as I am aware includes water, gas, diesel and driver.
The unladen weight (Irish Regulations) only includes a full tank of diesel. No driver, water etc. What does help are any extras such as towbar, tv, satellite dish, safe etc etc.
The van will be weighed on the weighbridge. When I purchased mine in the UK I got it weighed locally first.
Best of luck
Ian


----------



## rickwiggans

You should also be aware, that whatever the documentation or spec says - neither is likely to be accurate. Many of us on here have had our vans weighed in an "as delivered" condition - and they are VERY often heavier than specified. Typically there is a +/- 5% tolerance - and they often seem to use the +5%. This obviously has implications for payload, but in your case could be critical in terms of duty payable. The only way to be sure is to get it weighed.


----------



## Broom

Hi Joe

Have a look at an Auto Trail 696 before you purchase.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## ingram

Yaxley said:


> Hello Joe
> The 'Mass in running order' weight which is the one usually quoted by the manufacturers is not the same as the 'unladen weight' in the Irish regulations.
> 
> Ian


I told him that a week ago.

Harvey


----------

